# Information about injured players from Premier League 28.07



## Gamblergbr (Aug 3, 2008)

Club Injuries Player Condition Expected Return* Next Match** 
*Everton* 5 L Baines Sprained Ankle no return date   
    L Osman Knee Injury no return date   
    T Hibbert MCL Knee Ligament Injury 31st Jul 08   
    T Cahill Ankle/Foot Injury 31st Jul 08   
    J Vaughan Cartilage Knee Injury 16th Aug 08   
*Manchester United* 5 W Rooney Hip/Thigh Injury 2nd Aug 08   
    R Ferdinand Back Injury 16th Aug 08   
    O Hargreaves Knee Injury 31st Jul 08   
    C Ronaldo Os Trigonum Syndrome 21st Sep 08   
    Anderson Knee Injury 31st Jul 08   
*Newcastle United* 4 M Owen Mumps 1st Aug 08   
    A Carroll Ankle/Foot Injury 31st Aug 08   
    W Ngo Baheng ACL Knee Injury Jan 09   
    M Viduka Achilles Tendinopathy 6th Sep 08   
*Arsenal* 3 K Toure Malaria no return date   
    E Da Silva Broken Leg Sep 08   
    T Rosicky Hamstring Injury 31st Jul 08   
*Aston Villa* 2 W Bouma Ankle/Foot Injury Jan 09   
    C Davies Calf/Shin Injury 29th Aug 08   
*Chelsea* 2 J Bosingwa Thigh Muscle Strain no return date   
    D Drogba Knee Injury 17th Aug 08   
*Blackburn Rovers* 1 D Bentley Hamstring Injury no return date   
*Bolton Wanderers* 1 G McCann Knee Injury 31st Aug 08   
*Fulham* 1 D Kamara Knee Injury Jan 09   
*Liverpool* 1 R Babel Sprained Ankle 31st Jul 08   
*Manchester City* 1 B Mwaruwari Thigh Muscle Strain 21st Sep 08   
*Sunderland* 1 K Jones Knee Injury Jan 09   
*West Ham United* 1 C Davenport Neck Injury 31st Jul 08   
*Wigan Athletic* 1 E Edman ACL Knee Injury Sep 08   
Hull City 0         
Middlesbrough 0         
Portsmouth 0         
Stoke City 0         
Tottenham Hotspur 0         
West Bromwich Albion 0


----------



## okosh (Aug 5, 2008)

Gamblergbr said:
			
		

> Club Injuries Player Condition Expected Return* Next Match**
> *Manchester United*
> *  C Ronaldo Os Trigonum Syndrome 21st Sep 08   *



If he was out for the season I'd bet on Chealsea to win this season  :shock:


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 5, 2008)

\"okosh\" said:
			
		

> \"Gamblergbr\" said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shock: Me no, Chelsea are done for me. I am not saying it because Liverpool are so good but at least they play always the same while Chelsea had a big booom after Abramovich came. 
I will be surprised to see them in top 2. Top 3 is possible though.


----------

